# My best pic today



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I just happened to be near locust point Baltimore and took some pics. This is the best of them. I particularly like the grafitti on it. There were all sorts of kinds to see but much whizzing by on the road. Maybe I need to try harder.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

The fun thing about is I pretty much saw everything in my stash including my o gauge stuff.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Rt 95 MD you are going southbound? That is the CSX rail yard.
Used to pick up chemicals out of those tankers, you can just make out a loader pump rack in the picture.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Well I was on 95 for about 3 seconds, we were actually near the piers 1 and 2 I think. Just going for a walk. However crossing over McCommas Street? I think in order to get back onto 95 S there is seemingly open track and a lot of box cars, well cars, and cars of all types .... I thought about stopping and poking around. Maybe I need my big camera for that so it's more obvious I'm probably harmless.

So on this tankers -- front rows were big fat short ones, and in the back long rounded ones. But I didn't get good pics of them.


----------

